# Trip to Vancouver, help?



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a trip to Vancouver coming up, and I want to know what pet/fish stores I should hit.

We're staying right in downtown Vancouver, but will make a trip most likely to Stevestown and Port Moody.

To be perfectly honest, I'm a complete n00b when it comes to Vancouver geography... So firstly, are there any good pet stores in the downtown area?

I've heard such good things about IPU, so I'm hoping I can stop in there. I'm thinking the Richmond location might be better, especially as far as timing goes.

Where else should I try to stop?


And my second question is about travelling with fish... I'm not really planning on coming back with any fish, BUT, if I happen to fall in love with a betta (or two), what's the best way to "store", and transport them? The way the trip is planned, I'm not likely going to be able to pick up a fish on the same day we're heading home, so that means I'll have to keep it in the hotel a day or two. I've got an old 2g critter carrier that has a lid, I was thinking of bringing that (and my thermometer and some water conditioner). Or would something else that could double as a transporter work better, like an ice cream bucket with lid, or even something smaller?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Would love to give you some advice as to where to go but short of a generic trip starting at Aquariums West right downtown and going up to April's, then to Charles, then to IPU Richmond, then to Pat's, then back across the bridge into Burnaby to IPU Burnaby and then the 2 east end stores at Multiplex and Fraser, which would be an awesome fishy day, it would be helpful to know what kind of fish/plants in particular you are looking for.

As for keeping the fish, its just my opinion but unless you are planning to buy temperature sensitive fish like discus, if you tell the store to pack the fish with oxygen you should be good to go even if you buy the fish the day before, so long as you keep the fish at at least room temperature. 

Just my opinion of course


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go to the above^^
and Pj's pets in richmond is a cool store too


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

If you were looking for Bettas, I would add Noah's Pet Arc on Broadway to your list to stop by. If I remember him correctly, he has a large batch coming up tomorrow (Thursday), and there are usually a couple really nice gems. IPU had a batch just come in too I believe.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Noah's Pet Arc, Aquariums West and Aprils are all must-sees in the Vancouver area. Noah's in particular has some cool killies.

Another cool one to visit is North America Pet Stores... they have an excellent supply of (mostly decent) goldfish as well as some bichirs, koi, arowanas. All in all they have a LOT of fish.

IPU is also really cool.... the sheer number of fish is fantastic.

Here (toward the bottom of the page) is an index of an aquarticles series called _The Aquarium Stores of Vancouver, Canada_ by Howard Norfolk. A very good (if a little outdated) read for anyone 'touring the fish scene) in Vancouver.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

As much as I would love to spend a whole fishy day, I don't think that's in the cards, but I should be able to at least check out Aquariums West, April's, and Noah's pet Ark. Thanks! 

I'm not looking for anything in particular, just looking more


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Where are you from? Hope to see you. I could help u with oxygen etc and
Packing for your trip back.i live in Pomo. If times are right and your not driving try the westcoast express . Or the skytrain to Richmond.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm from Kelowna.
Ah! Forgot about skytrain... That would make things easier. Thanks April


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

The train can take you to either IPU locations. Different trains of course. April might be able to tell you which bus to take to her store, she did offer to help with O2 and packaging. Are you driving or flying?

Steve


----------

